# What is the stock diff gear ratio for a 07 3.5 auto maxima?



## 70SS355 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yet again a question pertaining to my buddies maxima, I'm trying to find out what kind of ratio ring gear these things have in the diff, I'm gonna try to match it up with mine. Unfortunately the stock 10 bolt non posi comes with abysmally pathetic gears 2.90! I'm running a TH350 3 speed w/shiftkit and I'm wondering if our diff ratio's were the same how much of an advantage would his 4th gear in his tranny give him over my 3rd and final gear.

-Thanks, Ryan


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

2007 Maxima's are all CVT's-- continuously variable transmissions.

Per Nissan's official news site: nissannews.com
Gear ratios 1) 
2.371 – 0.439
Final drive ratio 
5.173


----------



## 70SS355 (Aug 9, 2007)

ok well in that case I have to ask my buddy what year his car is, it has to be 06 then because his tranny is not continously variable.


----------

